# Prom tonight!



## Godsent316 (Sep 9, 2002)

Agh! It's come! Prom is tonight! I've taken the necessary precautions, we aren't going out to the traditional restaurant, just leaving from the house and going straight to the dance. I'm eating at 4:30 so that everything can be well out of my system if it absolutely needs to be. My boyfriend found out about my IBS the other night, when he asked me why we weren't going out to eat before prom. Turned out very cool, his brother has IBS too, so he didn't ask me too many questions, I guess his bro has it pretty bad too or something. He's cool about eating at home then goin. But I'm so nervous, I'm scared my body is gonna be sick for the sake of being sick! Being sick on prom night would suck!! Does anyone have any ideas/tips/comments?Oh, and graduation is on Monday, I have a grad class of 400 people. Gotta figure out a way to be able to be seated long enough to get through that crowd (I'm an M so it'll take them awhile to get to me) without having to get up and leave..


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Being in the UK i can't remember the time difference, but if you haven't gone to your prom yet, i wish you all the luck in the world!If you've taken your meds and eaten carefully, even with the nerves you'll probably be just fine! I'm sure your boyf will look after you, and you'll probably have a fab time despite your IBS xI'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## veggirl (Sep 30, 2001)

have a good time tonight!! just pack some extra meds in your bag and make sure to hide them discreetly. i know if any school administrator sees them they'll think you're doping...i hated high school..i couldn't ever carry tylenol.try to relax and watch what foods you nibble on during the night. for graduation i'm do the same. take your meds, eat early in the day some really bland foods that won't upset you, and carry more emdds under your robe. if you do have to take a leave from the ceremony i'm sure they'll be understanding. you are probably not the only person there with ibs, need to pee, do other things women need to do in the bathroom, or you know what i mean. when i'm stuck in situations i try to tune everything out and think happy thoughts, rerun old tv shows in my head, or music. as a person who just made it her through her college graduation ceremony last december i know what you are going through. i stayed up really late the night before, slept in all afternoon, and went straight to the ceremony without eating. then right afterwards i went and pigged out. the ceremony wasn't as bad as i thought it would be. most of my classes are 3 hours long and that's how long the ceremony was, so it wasn't a stretch. try wearing a watch and do a count down... you'll be fine... and congrats!amy


----------

